# Last few weeks till my first comp prep



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought i'd bite the bullet and get on stage this year! Been training about 4 years now and im enjoying it more than ever so i thought i would give my self something to focus on and do a show.

The comp im planning on is the UKBFF Midlands Championships on 19th September.

Im planning on starting the prep 15 weeks out on the 7th June so this will just be a log to keep track of my diet and training until then, then i'll start a journal in the comp thread.

Currently weighing just over 16 stone at 5ft 10, and last week started a course of Sust and Tren Enan. Also started 5iu Kigtropin ED last Tuesday, first time i have tried GH.

Im training 6 days a week at the minute with the following split:

Monday: Arms

Tuesday: Chest

Wednesday: Shoulders and Back

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Arms

Saturday: Chest

Sunday: Off

The reason for the 2 arms and chest sessions is these are the areas i feel i need to improve, so recently started to hit them twice a week.

Diet will remain as this until June 7th when i start my prep:

1 2 Scoops Whey / 3 Scoops Oats

2 2 Scoops Whey / 3 Scoops Oats

3 250g Chicken / 250g (cooked weight) Basmati Rice

4 2 Scoops Whey / 3 Scoops Oats

5 250g Chicken / 250g (cooked weight) Basmati Rice

6 Tin of Tuna Steak / 3 eggs / 3 Scoops Oats

7 2 Scoops Whey / 3 Scoops Oats

PWO is either Pro Recover or Recovery XS

Time to get serious :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good luck mate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good to see mate,well done:thumb:


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

All the best luck to you, any posing photos? :thumb:


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. No photos yet but will put some up, defo at the start of the diet. Theres a couple of leg shots in my profile though.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Quick update. Diet has been same as above for last few days. Its 2 weeks tomorrow that i started gh, hands do feel pretty numb and seem to put on a bit of water. Ankles look a bit puffy!

Quick pic i took at gym below. Flash wouldnt turn off for some reason so not the best. I got some Lixus Tri Tren today looking forward to giving that a try, i love tren! The show was exactly 22 weeks away yesterday.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

quick pic from today


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

****e quality sorry


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

you fantastic davo,diet an training seems good,any thoughts on what class your doing,the gear your on is fine to.good luck mate.one other thing whats your age...


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers wezo!

Inters under 90's i think seeing as theres no first timers class and im 22.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Got some serious mass there mate, hope you get your conditioning spot on it will be a sight to see !


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Davo said:


> cheers wezo!
> 
> Inters under 90's i think seeing as theres no first timers class and im 22.


ye not been 1st timers for awhile now,to many so called 1st timers (not)turning up..under 90 will suit you as all of the competitors are the same weight.got to say got some size on ye for 22 years of age,pity you couldn't of done juniors you would of blown them away.anyway good luck davo,an keep us all postedwezo.... :thumb:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good already davo, 15 weeks prep should see you come in great condition!!!!

Where do you train mate???


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers for comments guys, its appreciated.

Rocho i train mainly at Betta Bodies in Denton now also Daves gym in Northwich. What about u? Back looks insane in your avatar!

Oh and yeah im hoping to nail the condition, never got in contest shape so i thought best give myself plenty of time to bring it in best i can.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

look in decent shape....my only query is wy running tren so far out from the show?.....id personally change this for deca or eq until about 8 weeks out....then the changes tren will hav on ur physqiue will b a lot more profound


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm good question! I dont really have an answer i have just always preferred tren over deca.

Haven't really thought that through to be honest as it 22 weeks till the show and so obviously don/t want to be on it for that long. Cheers, i'll have a think!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Man, you got more abs than a snake lol

Looking good!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Davo said:


> Hmm good question! I dont really have an answer i have just always preferred tren over deca.
> 
> Haven't really thought that through to be honest as it 22 weeks till the show and so obviously don/t want to be on it for that long. Cheers, i'll have a think!


il be running a 16 week comp prep this year....first 8 will b test/eq....then will drop the eq for tren....then add in winny, proviron as get drier....the use letro/adex as see fit again....

id defo drop the tren now, use eq insted n url cum in much better at the show


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

That sounds a bit more sensible tbh! Thanks i'll change things around


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Davo said:


> Cheers for comments guys, its appreciated.
> 
> Rocho i train mainly at Betta Bodies in Denton now also Daves gym in Northwich. What about u? Back looks insane in your avatar!
> 
> Oh and yeah im hoping to nail the condition, never got in contest shape so i thought best give myself plenty of time to bring it in best i can.


Haha Northwich.....lovely quiet little town:lol:

Iv think i have actually trained at Daves gym once when i was workng down there!?

I am currently training in four different gyms depending where i am!?

As JP has said you need a bit more structure to what AAS your going to be running up to the comp, is anyone helping you with the prep??


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

haha yeah thats Northwich...

I don't have a prep guy no. I was going to look into it but im going to be a bit stretched money wise. I've got a good friend thats going to help me out though and he's been to UKBFF finals couple of years ago, i just havent gone over the AAS side of things with him yet.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Good stuff mate, im sure theres plenty of people on here who will help you along the way!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Quick update. Training and diet have been pretty good this week, although did have a large domino's pepperoni pizza on Tuesday.

Jumped on scales today and 16 stone 10.... i seem to have put on a good few lbs of water. I think this is from the HGH.

Also after seeing Hilly's progress i've decided to contact his prep guy to see if he'll help me. Just waiting a response


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you put the hard work in with alex you will be happy pal. however i would say by to the cheat meals. ive had 2 in 12 weeks and wont be getting another


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Diet is starting 29th May which is 16 weeks out.

Quick back pic from today:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Really impressive pic that.

Will definitely be following your progress.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Davo said:


> I thought i'd bite the bullet and get on stage this year! Been training about 4 years now and im enjoying it more than ever so i thought i would give my self something to focus on and do a show.
> 
> The comp im planning on is the UKBFF Midlands Championships on 19th September.
> 
> ...


chest and arms are 2 areas i wanna improve on, but really arent you hitting arms 5 times a week? or have you found thats ok? also how do you manage to do chest day after arms? and also are the 2 arm and chest workouts different or the same?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks strange days

Testaholic... first like your name haha. I suppose your right bi's are hit 3 times if you include the back session and tri's 5 times if you include the chest and shoulder sessions. My body has always seemed to react best to high volume though.

I've actually changed up the routine slightly though last week with slightly less arms and one less triceps session. It looks like this now.

Mon: Legs

Tues: Chest

Wed: Arms

Thurs: Off

Fri: Chest

Sat: Back and Biceps

Sun: Shoulders

I never really had problems doing chest after arms day tbh, tri's may be slightly fatigued but it didn't bother me. Chest and arms days are always pretty similar exercise/set wise yeah.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Davo said:


> Thanks strange days
> 
> Testaholic... first like your name haha. I suppose your right bi's are hit 3 times if you include the back session and tri's 5 times if you include the chest and shoulder sessions. My body has always seemed to react best to high volume though.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, its an addiction ive being battling for years :lol: :lol:

oh right i see, i guess if it works then fair play, i may try it. chest/arms are the areas i need to hit hard, back and shoulders grow without even training! lol. new routine looks better to me. ill give it a whirl when i start my next course 

looking good in the pics mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you look great pal


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers Hilly.

Another quick update, training and diet have been really good this week. Strength seems to me increasing nicely. Trained back today and did some bent over rows on the smith machine which i really liked, going to do these every now and then.

Quick pic, still around 16 and half stone. Alex has said stay in this sort of condition until i start the prep in 3 weeks. Cant wait tbh lol.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

dont you feel hollow

and have stomach probs with all them shakes mate

it seems to be working well never the less


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

not really stomach problems, but i do feel a bit bloated and the end of the day tbh


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

is there a reason behind the shakes rather than solid meals


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

it's just quick and cheap mate. I use protein blend in the shakes too. Also i've never really noticed much difference in having solid meals instead of shakes


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll update the log more when i start the prep and go into bit more detail, still training hard did legs today.

Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squat, Fst-7 Leg Extensions.

Seem to have gotten a bit leaner since starting cycle and gh. Leg pic from today:


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Vascularity on the legs OMG ! FST-7 must have hurt like hell, did the trick though eh


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

looking boss there davo lad,carry on with what your doing,cos its working,great back shot,legs ripped to.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

****ty life update:

Girlfriend has admitted cheated on me last saturday, feeling ****e! Im due to start the prep for this comp at the weekend but the way im feeling now i don't know if i should bother 

Part of me says it will be good to take my mind off things and other part of me says fcuk it let my hair down and start getting out more and having some fun with my mates.

Head is fooked


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Davo said:


> ****ty life update:
> 
> Girlfriend has admitted cheated on me last saturday, feeling ****e! Im due to start the prep for this comp at the weekend but the way im feeling now i don't know if i should bother
> 
> ...


Well dude you have two choices......

1) Give it all up, let a girl stop you doing what you wanna do because she did what she wanted to do....

2) **** her, show her what she is missing out on and get your head down and get in to the best shape of your life...

Route one you'll always have the 'what if' floating in your head, route two and you'll be looking sh1t hot, you can still go out with mates a few times a month (on diet coke) and get mega attention from hot birds and smash them all for the cardio  Plus you can take pics of your abs 6 weeks out and send them to a few birds on the mobile and generally whore yourself around LMAO

My missus kicked me out after my first show and that messed me up for a while, but you cant let them have that control! If she cheated on you then I think you need to think about priorities, dont make what you do her fault, do it cause you wanna, if you wanna now go out and party etc - you can still do that in 4-5 months time, but with an extra stone after the post show rebound lol

Chin up matey

EDIT: Nice journal btw, looking very good for pre comp, big, lean and vascular!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to type that! It was actually really helpful.

Route 2


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Davo said:


> Thanks for taking the time to type that! It was actually really helpful.
> 
> Route 2


Ah its cool mate, was having my morning coffee and thought I'd throw a ray of sunshine your way, you lucky fcuker lol 

Your prep starts Sat right? Well Friday night get a few close mates, go out and have a big huge meal, TGI Fridays, Chinese, Indian....what ever, then have a few beers and have a decent night out...then sat starts the hard graft.

Will be worth it tho mate, anything thats easy aint worth doing in my opinion! When you get up on stage you'll understand why! I suspect that you will do well given your size and shape your in.... you obviously have worked hard up till now.

Good luck big man


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What Magic said mate... head down punish the iron and fvck her right off... You are looking pretty damn good in the pics already, good luck with the prep and life in general atm...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Davo dont let a girl fck up what you want to do. Girls are replaceable and girls that cheat are not needed.

Focus ure attention on the prep. Work hard and achieve what you set out todo. Trust me it will be worth it when you get on that stage.

Plus the prep will give ou an awesome summer body so think of all the girls you will get haha


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Davo real sorry to hear the sh1t news mate. I've seen it happen on here, that people in their prep stages have personal sh1t come up.

You have to be strong and push ahead, that is what it is all about. You look good mate, and I am enjoying the journal. You've put in so much effort to get where you are, DO NOT let some temporary head****/emotional stuff get in the way, you owe it to yourself mate 

James


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Well dude you have two choices......
> 
> 1) Give it all up, let a girl stop you doing what you wanna do because she did what she wanted to do....
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree mate. And you are talking from experience. Chin up mate, and go find a woman that deserves you and wont do the dirty. Fcuking discussting!!!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers guys its been doing my head in! Feeling better though today.

Couple of new pics from today before i start prep this weekend. Hit some pbs in the gym today 140 x 12 and then 160 x 5 on flat bench. I've always been pretty weak on this but seems to have improved some what.

Pics (yes i need to tense my fat **** lol):


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you are half way there m8 revenge is a dish best served, cold fcuk her get your head down and compete its her loss buddy


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking great even before the diet starts.

Looking forward to some insane conditioning:thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

updates ??


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha davos gone AWOL, prob dead or locked up coming from Northwich!!! :lol:


----------

